
How Wikipedia designs for low-bandwidth users - The_ed17
https://blog.wikimedia.org/2017/11/07/designing-for-low-bandwidth/
======
inp
Thank you for this interesting link. It should be take as an example for other
websites or technologies. It is unfortunate that the current technological
power is absorbed by graphic effects.

